# Gridless



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all, this one took a lot longer than anticipated, but got there in the end.
Just a random ref of DA, liked it, so drew it. 
http://fav.me/d4nel9h


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is absolutely incredible. Just stunning.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

That is really amazing, there is nothing else to say, speechless...


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Erilia, Chanda.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another incredible draw Bro... I love it!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks David.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

No words ._.

Amazing.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

FanKi said:


> No words ._.


None needed, thank you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Carl she is fantastic. What an amazing talent you have.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Terry.


----------



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Simply amazing! I wish I could do such wonders with graphite!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you MultiDaxio.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

So realistic....phenomenal!!!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you leighann.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful, ...just beautiful!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Susan.


----------

